# 11-16-08 2 limits of Flatty's



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Me and my buddy knew it was gonna be a cold but good day. We got in the water @ 5:30am and had our limit @ 10:00am. We fished the Galveston channel on a falling tide with mullet and ending up be the best day we've had for flounder this year. Biggest went 21" right at 5lbs


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

great job. when is the fish fry


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the report and pics. Nice meat haul.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Debone and stuff.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice catch man.

How did the water look in the barge slips/docks on the south side of the channel? Was it protected from the northeast wind?(If you tried there) I wanted to try it out Sunday but the bridge was closed and I couldn't launch my kayak.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

AWESOME CATCH!!!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Did you wade from Pelican Island?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Dang that is a nice mess of fish.


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Water was nice probably around 2 to 2 1/5 foot of vis. We where in a boat not wading. I also noticed that the pelican island bridge was blocked off but dont know why.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Solid catch!


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

Pelican island is blocked off due to road construction,sign said nov 17 is the day it starts I was hoping for a one day event,time will tell.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

That road being blocked is going to save alot of flounder lol


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

great job on those flounder!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Man ole man, are dem sum good eatin fish......yummmm. Congrads on the nice catch.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Nice flatties!


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanx guys. Im waiting for the grease to get hot as i write this!!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

theres nothing better than fresh fried flounder in my book


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man, u got a couple fillets for a fellow fisherman. I know kelly and the kids cant eat but 1 of those fish. Nice trip man, i see that crown royal worked for you guys.


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Little Food **** for yall*

Not even half of it!!!


----------



## Dargel 361 (Nov 11, 2008)

flattys's are always fun, nice job


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

nice catch you got there.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Take me next time!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*American Way!*

That's the American way!


elpescador073 said:


> Not even half of it!!!


----------

